# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Tο πιο ευκολο και εξυπνο κλουβι του κοσμου

## Anestisko

καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια. σημερα ειμαι χαρουμενοσ γιατι κατασκευασα επιτελους σε χρονικο διαστημα δυο ημερων μια ομορφη κλουβα που προωριζεται για το κοκατιλ που σκοπευω να αποκτησω εντος λιγων ημερων!!!
    το κλουβακι ειναι το παρακατω!!!
στην συνεχεια θα δοθει ακριβης περιγραφη κατασκευης και υλικων!!!!
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ανεστη.. θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα οι στρογγυλες κλουβες δεν συνιστουνται για κανενα ειδος πτηνου διοτι τους προκαλει ανασφαλεια..!

----------


## Anestisko

περιγραφη υλικων: συρμα δυχτιοτο(κουνελοσυρμα) 
                          συρμα απλο (στυλ κορδονι)
                          μια πενσα
                          ενα κοφτακι(για συρμα)


περιγραφη κατασκευης: πρωτα απο ολα δινουμε στο κουνελοσυρμα κυκλικο σχημα και το ενωνουμε με το απλο συρμα παντα με την βοηθεια τησ πενσας. στη συνεχεια κοβουμε με το κοφτακη δυο στρογγηλα κομματια για το πανω αλλα και για το κατω μερος του κλουβιου μας. επειτα κοβουμε το πορτακι σε τετραγωνο και το συνδεουμε κι αυτο με το συρμα. τελοσ προσθετουμε το κεντρικο κομματι ξυλου(αφου πρωτα το αποστηρωσουμε καλα), και οτι αλλα παιχνιδακια και αξεσουαρ επιθημουμε!!! το κλουβι μασ ειναι ετοιμο!!!......

----------


## Anestisko

νικο στο εμποριο κυκλοφορουν πολλα ειδη στρογγυλων κλουβιων.....

----------


## serafeim

αυτο δεν τα κανει "το σωστο κλουβι"...
θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον Νικο...

----------


## mitsman

Συγγνωμη που θα σε απογοητευσω και εγω αλλα ειναι αχρηστο!


Τα στρογγυλα κλουβια ειναι ακρως ακαταλληλα.... στο εμποριο κυκλοφορουν πολλες χαζομαρες!
Επισης δεν υπαρχει πατος για τις ακαθαρσιες! καλη προαπαθεια.... η θεληση μετραει!

----------


## serafeim

επισης το κλουβι στο βαθος ειναι μακραν καλυτερο!!!

----------


## Anestisko

εκεινο το κλουβι στο βαθος το εχω αγορασει ρε συ!!!
ααααα.. τωρα με προβληματησατε.... αν ειναι να υπαρξει προβλημα στο πουλακι καλητερα να το αποσυρω!!
παντωσ παιδια ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.το εκτημω.....

----------


## serafeim

Μην στεναγχωριεσαι φιλε μου... η πραξη μετραει κα ιφενεται οτι νοιαζεσαι για αυτο πρωτου καν ερθει σε εσενα!!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ωραια κατασκευη................... και ευκολη.......!!!!
κανε και μια δοκιμη σε τετραγωνο ανεστη......... για να μην εχουμε να λεμε....!!!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχ...... καλη συνεχεια..!!!!

----------

